# winxp doesnt detect external monitor with intel 945GM



## Gangster (Oct 8, 2007)

I have bought a new dell laptop inspiron 6400 with specs as under:

1. Processor : T2050 1.67 Mhz
2. Ram: 1024 MB
4. Mobile intel 945GM Express chipset Family
5. Video Card: do not know. When i check in system display, all i ould see is "intel 945GM Express chipset Family".

I am in UK and am trying to connect my laptop to my TV. I have a 4 - pin cable at both ends (i have been given an impression that the 4 pin will work perfect on 7 pin dell s-video out) with a scart adaptor.

My TV detects the sound from the micrsophone outlet but not picture. In fact, when i try toggling Fn+F8, i get a message "Presentation mode is ff. No external display is detected". I tried almost everything... going to display --> settings -- > advanced --> The primary monitor is laptop and the secondary shown as dotted (not connected). Even when u select and make active, it wont identify it and moves back to laptop monitor. It seems like XP doesnt even recognize detect TV at startup. My TV has a seperate AV - S which i have been trying to connect to.

Can anyone help me? Do i need to dowload the drivers for video card? i tried putting ATI/redon updates but while installing, it detects and gives alert that the H/W is not configred for these drivers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Your video card is the GMA950 integrated into the 945GM.

The thing with S-video (the 4-pin cable; yes it will work with the Dell 7-pin) is that it is a one way cable. Your laptop cannot detect through it like it can with VGA. 

Try going to :

*Start* > [*Settings*] > *Control Panel* > *Display* > *Settings* tab > *Advanced...* > *Intel Graphics Media Accelerator* tab

You should be able to configure TV out there. You might have to force TV out (there will be a button if this is an option).

Also, in the *Settings* tab of *Display* properties, click on Monitor *2* and then put a check next to *Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor*. Click *OK*. See if you get an image on the TV.

This may sound obvious, but make sure the TV is on the right input. What kind of TV is this (HD? Widescreen? etc.)?


----------



## Gangster (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanx for the response. My TV is BEKO widescreen. However, there is no TV force detection button on the advanced settings.

Can u pls advise what else could be option?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What inputs does the TV have?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> What inputs does the TV have?


Did you try doing it through the Display Properties?


> Also, in the *Settings* tab of *Display* properties, click on Monitor *2* and then put a check next to *Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor*. Click *OK*. See if you get an image on the TV.


----------



## Gangster (Oct 8, 2007)

TV has a scart input as well as a RCA input. I have been using sky box 1 scart input and using a scart adaptor to connect to the other input from laptop


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you happen to have an S-video to Composite video adapter to test if it's the SCART adapter?


----------



## Gangster (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, i will explain how i am trying to connect. I have a scart adaptor with inputs as 4 pin S-video, and two RCA for audio. I am connecting 4 pin s-video output from laptop to this adaptor and sound from laptop to adapotr. I plugged inj the adaptor to the second TV scart (i tried on the first one also which is connected to SKY). My beko widescreen TV has a AV - S to which i am trying to connect. I am able to hear sound clearly in my TV.

I dont have force TV detection on the card settings in the display settings as you have mentioned earlier. When i press Fn+F8, all i can see is "external monitor not attached".

Pls tell me what i should try next.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You didn't mention the result of trying this:



> Also, in the *Settings* tab of *Display* properties, click on Monitor *2* and then put a check next to *Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor*. Click *OK*. See if you get an image on the TV.


Windows will force the video card to send video as an extended desktop through all video outputs. I have hooked up a couple Dells to TVs this way before. Mind you, I haven't used a SCART adapter so that still could be the issue.


----------



## Gangster (Oct 8, 2007)

nothing happened. Not even a flicker on screen. The worst part is now i am not even hearing the audio which was coming a few days back.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you have another TV you can test the laptop on? What about another device to test on that TV?

Here is another thing to try. Completely turn off the laptop. Then plug the S-video cable and adapter in and setup the TV so it is ready to go (correct input, etc.). Then turn on the laptop. See if you get a picture.


----------



## Gangster (Oct 8, 2007)

I have done it 100 of times. The point is that when i press Fn+F8, nothing happens on the screen. DO u mean to say if the s-pot o/p is not working properly? Is there a way to test it? i dont have a second TV to test it on.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I believe you can test the S-video out with a multimeter although I am not sure of the exact procedure. My next advice would be to try another device on the TV using the SCART adatper.


----------



## Chivo (Nov 7, 2007)

I would thankyou guys if you could update this thread. I could manage to get a signal into the TV through the S-Video cable but the image is B/W and clearly not quite compatible the only resolution available 800x600 in the Intel Video adapter configuration.

FYI. Same dell laptop than the discussed in this thread and already tested the cable + scart adapter + TV S-Video input using a DVD player.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If its black and white it may be an NTSC/PAL issue.


----------



## Chivo (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, I got my way out on this issue. 
The main problem was that my TV did not support SCART2 that actually has S-Video in capability, but only Scart1 with Compound Video which (it is not merely coincidence) shares the same pin than luminance on Scart2. The DVD I used for testin was oddly sending chroma and luma signal on the luma pin while on the menu screen. 

Finally I googled (actually used blackle for the search) for a chroma + luma home made circuit that did the trick. Did I say circuit?, sorry it was just one capacitor welded to the male s-video plug.

The image is not fantastic, a slight but noticeable color displacement (1 or 2 pix) but the overall feeling of victory + greater luma and chroma dB compensates.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What size capacitor was it? Can you post the schematic?

Thanks for posting back.


----------



## Chivo (Nov 7, 2007)

If you can understand spanish, please visit
http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/conectar_pc_tv/conectar_pc_tv.htm
there is plenty of photographs and technical background.

I used their second best solution:
http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/conectar_pc_tv/conectar_pc_tv0003.htm
which is basically soldering a ceramic capacitor (470pF) between pin 3 and 4 of the S-Video plug.

Then get a shielded video cable, 
At the s-video plug side: 
- core wire solder to pin 3, shield ground solder to pin 1 and 2 
At the scart side:
- core wire to video in pin (pin 20), Shield to video ground in (pin 17)

Please better crosscheck with other sources. I hope you succeed.

Regards,


----------

